# guppy had fry last night, but she is still fat with a gravid spot..



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

my guppy had some fry last night but i missed it, so they were all eaten.
but she is still fat and has a gravid spot, i have heard it takes a few days for the Fguppy to have all of her babies, but how long normally?
it has been 8 to 12 hours since she had them(i was asleep so i have no clue.)

thanks fer the help


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It varies from fish to fish. Could be a day, could be a week...........


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There are many variables that play a part in the length of birthing fry for guppys. The main one is temp of the water, but some of the others are breeding lines, and other water conditions like pH, ammonia etc. 
I would just keep a eye on the tank sometimes fry can even find hiding places in a aquarium for days before you realize they have stayed alive and uneaten.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

is there a certain ph level shown to make them have their second batch quicker, more acidic or alkaline.(sorry i know these questions are rocket science material...) also i have my tank temp 74 should i try raising it, to 78-80???

thanks for all of the help, i prob-a-lee should just wait, but asking questions never hurt nobody

thanks again


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

I have never had a female Guppy go more than 8 hours once she's started having her fry. My fish are usually done after about 4 hours.
Tony


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

SpoiledFishies said:


> is there a certain ph level shown to make them have their second batch quicker, more acidic or alkaline.(sorry i know these questions are rocket science material...) also i have my tank temp 74 should i try raising it, to 78-80???


It is best just to keep guppies in regular (ideal) conditions. Your temp is fine and pH historically was 7.1 - 8.5 but because people breed them all over the place and they have been kept for so many generations in other conditions it is hard to say what ideal conditions are anymore.


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

A large female will still look fairly gravid after giving birth, at least in my experience. Her belly will look a little smaller, but still have a large gravid spot and a big belly. My females drop about every 20 days like clockwork... and have been doing this for months.
I'm going to be overrun with guppy fry.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

the only thing that can be done is pay atention, and wait. simple enough.... tell ya when she has the rest.


----------

